# "Addicted" to BBWs?



## NOLAman (Jun 26, 2017)

This happened to me recently: A friend who knows my preference for big girls and I were in the car, and he noticed me staring at a (very hot) young BBW on the sidewalk as we were stopped at a light. As we pulled away, he said, "I think you're addicted to fat girls" and laughed, as I did too. We are close friends, so I knew it was not intended as an insult, but only as a humorous comment.

Then I later wondered about it. As an essentially exclusive FA, do I qualify as being addicted? I came to the conclusion that my preference doesn't fit the definition of addiction, which includes the knowledge that the thing you desire is really not good for you. I am and always have been monogamous with a beautiful BBW, even though I often notice other attractive big women, so I don't think my desire is somehow "bad" for me. 

I guess there is some overlap with the term "Fetish," but that doesn't seem right either, as it implies some kind of inappropriate or harmful sexual behavior. Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 26, 2017)

An attraction to fat girls is a preference, nothing more.

An addiction by it's definition is as follows:



> *Addiction* is a brain disorder characterized by compulsive engagement in rewarding stimuli, despite adverse consequences. Despite the involvement of a number of psycho-social factors, a biological process  one which is induced by repeated exposure to an addictive stimulus  is the core pathology that drives the development and maintenance of an addiction



Do you like fat chicks to the point where it interferes with your job? Does your preference cost you physically? 

If the answer to both questions is no, you're good (but I'll bet you knew that anyway).


----------



## landshark (Jun 26, 2017)

wrestlingguy said:


> An attraction to fat girls is a preference, nothing more.



This. Totally this. Thank you, wrestlingguy. A preference is just that: a preference. It's not an addiction. It's not a fetish. It's just a preference.


----------

